# Australian Psychologist in Hong Kong?



## vkm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This may be a bit of a long shot - but I am trying to find an Australian registered psychologist anywhere in Hong Kong, as I am hoping to complete my Australian registration whilst in HK.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Veronica


----------

